# Knuckle bump



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone have any thoughts about this bump on his foot? We just noticed it on his knuckle and it's slightly tender. Jasper is 14 months, intact, and pretty active. He jumps over the 4 foot fences at daycare all the time, so I'm wonder if he landed wrong and inflamed a joint or something. I'm going to take him to the vet on Thursday, but wanted to see if anyone here has seen this. (Would have been nice to notice it earlier. We Just took him this morning to get the histiocytoma on his leg checked out.)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Does it seem to be filled with liquid or is it hard?


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

einspänner said:


> Does it seem to be filled with liquid or is it hard?


In between? It's probably liquid filled since it's not bone hard, but its also not super squishy.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I think it sounds exactly like what you were thinking. Inflamed joint. Try icing it for 5 minutes at a time.


----------

